# Hard cast bullets for deer out of a Smith & Wesson .44 m



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good day gents!

Who uses hard cast bullets for handgun hunting? Any opinions on the matter, good or bad?

The reason I ask is that my Model 29 really likes the 240 grain semi wadcutter over 7 grains of Unique. My wrist likes that load too. It chronographs at roughly 900 fps. I would like to use this load on bambi.

I know that in the realm of the mighty .44 this is rather light. But is it stout enough to do the job well on NC (small) deer?

Or should I look for faster or jacketed hollow point loads?

Robert


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

All I use are hard casts in my 44 Mag. My favorite all purpose load is the Oregon Trail Laser Cast 240 grain SWC loaded over 17.0 grains of 2400 & a CCI 350 primer.

This is a medium power load that generates 1200FPS from my 6" 629. It's extremely accurate, has moderate recoil, penetrates like mad, and doesn't lead the barrel. Kills our big Dakota whitetails in fine fashion...

Personally I like at least 1,000FPS to insure good penetration on medium game with my hard cast hunting loads. I might suggest 8.6 grains of Universal with a 240 grain hard cast if you are recoil sensitive. This generates about 1050FPS from my 6" 629 and is a pussycat to shoot...

That being said it, I would think that if you hold your shots to 25 yards or less, take only a perfect broadside shot, and can put them right on the money, your 900FPS load would be adequate.

Remember that in effect the 44 caliber hard cast bullet is "pre-expanded", so if you put it the vitals it will do the job...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the good info. I am not necessarily recoil sensitive (ok a little bit, but a 44 will do that to you), but for extended practice sessions, it is nice to not abuse the senses too much.

Anyhow, the reason I am asking is that I have had zero time this year to reload and shoot, much less develop loads (kids will do that to you). I have a bunch of these made up and they group unbelievably well.

Robert


----------

